# Appaloosa Breeders



## Clarks Ltd Edition (Sep 5, 2007)

Lets see your best color producing Appaloosa Stallions!


----------



## Magic (Sep 5, 2007)

This is my three year old leopard stallion, CCMF Spotted Illusion (please excuse the non-clipped pic, he shed out so nicely this year that I didn't bother body clipping him). He had his first, limited foal crop this year and produced a near-leopard colt and a snow cap colt, both with beautiful conformation and movement, and great temperaments too. I love this boy.



:


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 5, 2007)

OMG he is awesome!!! I would love him to peices. I am dying for a stallion like him. Oh one day!!!


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's our buckskin leopard stallion "Cowboy"


----------



## stormy (Sep 5, 2007)

I do not neccesarily breed for appys but here are two full brothers, don't know what pattern the second is!

Oatmeal Acres Simply the Best











Oatmeal Acres Warriors Return


----------



## EdensFamilyFarm (Sep 5, 2007)

Cherokee Rose said:


> Here's our buckskin leopard stallion "Cowboy"


Your Boy is Gorgeous I just absolutely love him I love appys and Buckskins hes like my dream stallion you are so lucky!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 5, 2007)

This is our black based near leopard 'overo'-appaloosa (he's OLWS negative so we believe he carries splash and/or sabino)


























So far he has produced 4 appaloosa foals (no visible pinto/overo markings), 3 were born with visible loud blankets/snowcaps and one was born a solid black which later appied out.. He covered 6 mares this breeding season (3 pintos, 1 appaloosa, 1 pintaloosa and 1 solid) so will be interesting to see what colors/patterns he throws on these mares


----------



## Devon (Sep 5, 2007)

Cherokee Rose said:


> Here's our buckskin leopard stallion "Cowboy"


Oh so you won that horse! I aw him like 3 years ago on a post and I always think Id die for that colour like that horse I saw on LB? Now I finalyl know whos it is



: Man Id love to own him love too!



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 5, 2007)

Cherokee Rose what a NICE BOY how old is he?


----------



## horsehug (Sep 5, 2007)

My CCMF Carousel Calypso is still a roly poly yearling but I love him and can't wait til he is old enough for us to get babies from him! )

Susan O.


----------



## Manyspots (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are our older boys






Timberviews Simply Awesome






Timberviews I.C. Spots






C Chief Proud Eagle






Timberviews High Stakes Gambler


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 6, 2007)

horsehug I LOVE your boy! His markings are sooooooo neat!



:



:

Manyspots, your boys are awesome awesome awesome, but I'm partial to this one



:



:



:



:






C Chief Proud Eagle


----------



## joyenes (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are a few of my boys

First is JNR's Medicine Man






Next is Pleasant Views Simply Irresistible






This is Angelbrooks Buck Spotted


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 6, 2007)

> JNR's Medicine Man


*DROOL*




:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 6, 2007)

Mayspots...

Gambler is VERY NICE very very nice!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is my handsome guy "Chips"



:



:






This is not the best action shot, but he is showing off for the girls and you can see how he can really turn it on!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh man this whole thread makes me need a towel for my drool!!!!


----------



## ohmt (Sep 6, 2007)

Love this thread! I am a huge fan of Timberview's Simply Awesome...and horsehug-you're yearling has the most gorgeous coloring!!!

Here's my new boy. He's a 32" Bay leopard and he's just 3 this year with no foals for next year but hopefully we'll have some babies soon. He has a TO DIE FOR head!

Valley Views He's a Preacher Man











well...this is the only body shot I could find of him....I have MUCH better ones somewhere!






Then I have a Bay few spot appaloosa stallion that's a paternal brother to Toyland Macho Chips (both sired by Toyland Casino Chips)...his name is Toyland Penny Cloud and his first two foals were born this year. A Black near leopard filly and a Bay with sclera that I'm waiting for spots on





I only have this baby picture of him!!  Ok....I need to find all of my pictures :bgrin He looked snowcap but quickly shed out few spot (he's all white now except for one big spot on his back)






And here's his near leopard filly only an hour old----she was born blanketed but shed near leopard






And his bay appy filly


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh boy, my favorite subject and just looking at all the pics made me realize what a BAD mama I am... I really dont have any decent pics and have not taken any in a long time!!! So, I guess I will have to put a couple of OLD ones on here.... Keep meaning to update pics but just never seem to have the time. Guess I better make time.. these are awful!

My stallion CR Lakota Renegade is pictured here as a foal and at two years old -fat and hairy (he's in my avatar too but was just plain fat)


----------



## MtnShadowsFarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's mine...HGF Legacy of Magic, AKA "Lance". Not only is he gorgeous to look at..ok, I'm a bit predjudice



: ...but he has an awesome personality too! Very sweet and gentle. Must have his smooches before he eats and loves to walk at liberty side by side! Did I say I



: him !!!

Looking forward to the 2008 shows!! Thanks again Laurie Davidson!


----------



## zoey829 (Sep 7, 2007)

These horses are awesome! If anyone wants to put one in my backyars please feel free




:

My next "dream" is to get an app stallion. Luving them spots :aktion033:


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, Felicia, I only got the red X on your pic there!! You are quite welcome and I am so happy he is in a home where he is loved so much!! (Felicia's 'Lance' is a son of my Renegade).


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Sep 7, 2007)

First I would like to say Thank you to all of you who complimented "Cowboy"!! I have been fortunate as I have been able to own 2 of my dream horses...first was Tom A Hawk And then Cowboy



:

Lisa...Cowboy was 11 years old in the pictures.....I 've had him just over a year now so he's 12 ... I bought him pretty much sight unseen.........Carrie


----------



## ponyboi09 (Sep 8, 2007)

I LOVE THIS POST!!

Here is mine!!


























Thanks

Will


----------



## Sheri Hill (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW!! Loving all the gorgeous spotties!!!



:



: :aktion033:

Here is my boy Iles Spotted Blue Illusion He has 2 blue eyes too. I LOVE this boy!!!!!



:

I had his first foals this year. A blue eyed snowcap filly, and tiny black pintaloosa colt and a black colt with star that could spot out yet. Can't wait to see what he throws for me next year.



:


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry to join the part late on this one, but here are ours:

Little America's Kickapoo Joy Boy






FK Classic Topcat


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW I love the pattern........I can't wait to see what he throws on the ground........



horsehug said:


> My CCMF Carousel Calypso is still a roly poly yearling but I love him and can't wait til he is old enough for us to get babies from him! )
> 
> Susan O.


----------



## Untamed (Sep 9, 2007)

Here at Lovepatch Farms, we really have some beautiful & elegant Appaloosa gentlemen!

We breed not only for color, but for movement. Our main few spot herd sire is Quicksilvers Khemosabi. He was a national champion at three years old and is still producing foals with elegance and absolutely awesome movement. Here's a link to a short video of him, and below is a photo. If you would like to see a listing his accomplishments, click here to learn more about him.

This is Khemosabi . . . . .






---------------------------------------------------

We also own Sulphuras Apache Moonlite. His looks and babies speak for themselves . . .











---------------------------------------------------

Also on our stallion roster is Lovepatch Farms One-Eyed Jack. He is an honest, good natured color producer with an incredible amount of heart and so do his babies! Read more here . . .






---------------------------------------------------

Please let us know if you'd like anymore info on any of our Boys as we love to show them off!

Lee


----------



## horsehug (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks Lucky C Acres, O Henrys' Miniatures, and Susan of TinyMyteVillage 

I hope Calypso throws his unique pattern also, as well as his conformation and personality!





Here he was as a baby when I fell in love with him to start out!

Susan O.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 12, 2007)

What gorgeous horses!! :new_shocked:



:


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 12, 2007)

*jealous*.....*steals Susan's guy and runs!*

:bgrin

Sheri - I just LOVE your boy! I am dreaming of finding a loud, blue eyed appy for myself someday =)


----------



## Ashley (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is my boy, he is still a stallion for now, need to see him mature some more before I decide what I am going to do. Next spring will be my decision on stallion or gelding with him. He is pictured here as a yearling last year.


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 13, 2007)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis, if your boy is neg for frame, he MUST have splash, those two are how you get the blue eyes (still can have sabino, too, but for sure has splash)

I want a leopard! I have two big blankets (with spots), one is a mini and one is a POA. I LOVE spots!

Jessi


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 13, 2007)

> Lucky-C-Acres-Minis, if your boy is neg for frame, he MUST have splash, those two are how you get the blue eyes (still can have sabino, too, but for sure has splash)


I wasn't sure, figured it had to be one of the two since he was OLW neg, but the 'experts' on here said blue eyes came with splash and sabino..



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 14, 2007)

I really can't believe anyone seriously said blue eyes come with Sabino- but stranger things have happened, I guess!!

Is it possible someone said the blue eyes were caused by Splash and he looks to have Sabino??


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice spots.

We hope one day to get a few nice appys. :saludando:


----------



## HJF (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is our stallion. 4 year old 36.25" Chianti/Paul Bunyan bred. We haven't used him for breeding as we don't even have any mares big enough but he's pretty to look at.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Sep 17, 2007)

HJF said:


> Here is our stallion. 4 year old 36.25" Chianti/Paul Bunyan bred. We haven't used him for breeding as we don't even have any mares big enough but he's pretty to look at.


Nothing wrong with that!! I would love to own a stallion even if I never bred him, just to have a flashy show off in the show ring. :bgrin


----------



## Calekio (Sep 17, 2007)

This is our new boy, we only got him bout 3 weeks ago.

He has such an outstanding temperment, already very attached to him as he is so cuddly and loving.

No foals due by him yet but next year... can't wait till i can put my cremello mare to him and see what i get....











And he jumps like this without having had much training... imagine what we can do with some training!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Sep 22, 2007)

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo

Monte has been doing well with being named 2007 AMHR Reserve National Champion and having placed in the Top Ten twice in Country Pleasure Driving. He has produced so far black leopards and blanket foals and his 2007 filly was National Champion Multi-Colored Mare, under and Top Ten in Mare Foal Over 28" to 30".






Coventry Lane's Holywood Diva






Running Creeks Dots My Buckeroo

Blue Eyes is a buckskin leopard appaloosa stallion with bright blue eyes with Buckeroo bloodlines and measures 31 inches. He will be covering mares starting in the spring here at Coventry Lane. We are axious to see what he will produce. I need to update his photo's as well, but just haven't had the time to with show season going on.


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 30, 2007)

HJF said:


> Here is our stallion. 4 year old 36.25" Chianti/Paul Bunyan bred. We haven't used him for breeding as we don't even have any mares big enough but he's pretty to look at.


Well I have mares big enough, you should send him to me then! LOL He's GORGEOUS!





Jessi


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, I have a couple of updated pics of my guy now...

CR Lakota Renegade....


----------

